# ACPI battery events

## dmpogo

This is perhaps a testimony of my inabilitiy to use Google, but could anybody refer me to a detailed list of events and event codes that ACPI generates when battery changes state ?

----------

## patrikas

If you have ACPI enabled in kernel start your acpid daemon, switch to logger console (or use /var/log/messages or whatever you configured), unplug your AC and see it yourself.

----------

## dmpogo

 *patrikas wrote:*   

> If you have ACPI enabled in kernel start your acpid daemon, switch to logger console (or use /var/log/messages or whatever you configured), unplug your AC and see it yourself.

 

I know  :Smile:   I really thought I can get a description without draining the battery to critical level (I am actually most interested what signals are provided when it is becoming critical and beyond).  It is 5 hour wait  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> This is perhaps a testimony of my inabilitiy to use Google, but could anybody refer me to a detailed list of events and event codes that ACPI generates when battery changes state ?

 The events are at least partly dependent on the system in question.  Different BIOSes name the same event differently.  For the soft-off power button, one of my systems spells it PWRF.  Another spells it PBTN.  On both machines, it is the button which activates power if the machine is off, kills power to the machine if held, and is meant to be used as an ACPI soft-off for the OS.

If you need to drain the battery, it may be helpful to generate a sustained load.  Consider running processes to spin the CPU and keep the hard drive busy.

----------

